# Selling 10 x Chaos Spawn



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Right, after deciding to get alternative models for Chaos Spawn, I am selling these guys:










10 x Chaos Spawn. 

Assembled, used 3 times. Not primed.

Original price: 125£
My price: 70£ + Shipping (plus, you save the immensly annoying experience of assembling them.

I will also be included all the bits that are not used.

Anyone interested? In 2 weeks I will be sending them on eBay, but I wanted to give the chance to sell them to you guys first.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

I might be interested in them, pondering to build a Warp Cult list around them at the moment.

Are you only selling them, or is there something you'd be after trade-wise as well ?


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Preferably selling them - Unless you have some http://www.games-workshop.com/en-GB/Spirit-Host that are not assembled


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

eBay is up:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chaos-Spa...686?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3f4df8c916


----------

